# Newbie - Kubota T1600H will not start



## OhioHillbilly (Sep 16, 2020)

I've a mid '90s Kubota T1600H that will not start. Was running fine last fall. When I last shut it down, there was a puff of smoke from under the dash cowelling. Won't start since then. I don't see any signs of sparking, arcing, etc. under the dash where the smoke came from.

Seems to be electrical. Any help appreciated.



The battery tests fine. I have copy of the shop service manual and I believe I chased everything down they recommend.



1. The Glow Lamp Control lights do not light, not for power, preheat or start.

2. The starter solenoid does not click or chatter like it is bad.

3. The starter will not turn over (however, it's not the starter as I jumped the starter solenoid and it wants to start. It'll fire on ether but acts like its not getting fuel. There is fuel in the tank.

4. I bypassed the seat switch years ago. I have rechecked my wiring job there - I believe it is fine.

5. I replaced all fuses in the harness.

5. I've tested the resistance measurements on the following switches. All readings match what the shop manual calls for:

- Main switch (all positions)

- PTO switch

- Brake switch

6. And so, following the shop manual's advice, I bought a new combination box and have installed it.



I hate to scrap it out, but I'm not excited about taking it to a dealer and running up a huge tab on it as old as it is. 



Like I said, any and all thoughts appreciated.


----------



## OhioHillbilly (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh, and yes, I also tested the fuel shutoff solenoid. It works fine.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy OhioHillBilly, welcome to the tractor forum.

I have found a number of burned/corroded (badly) connections inside electrical plugs under the cowling of a Kubota G1900, which is very similar to your machine. Open and check all of the electrical plugs. Spray the contacts inside the plugs and "work" them in/out to improve contact. You may be able to install new connectors within the plug, or you may be forced to install short jumper wires around the plug.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

With the switch in the run position, does the fuel solenoid have power?.
With the switch in the start position, does power go to the start spade on the solenoid?.

I would say you have an open in the power feed supply that goes from the solenoid battery connection to the start switch, usually a red wire, you could try making a temporary jumper and connect from the solenoid battery pole and connect to the battery spade connector on the Ignition switch and see if this makes any difference.

Do you have the transmission in neutral, my Kubota has a sensor on the high/low shift and has to be in neutral to start, your problem is simple and when I say the cable is open, wiring becomes brittle with age and so with constant vibration, the copper cores start to come apart and eventually you lose the circuit from an open, and this is where I would start looking.


----------



## OhioHillbilly (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks for the tips, fellas. Let me do some digging.


----------

